# Miami Dog obedience club?



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.miamiobedienceclub.org/ 

there isnt much info on the website, but i thought maybe id find someone here with some experience with the classes. i USUALLY go to the petsmart training classes with my other dogs, but.. ive found them so/so as far as quality. i like that the training classes are in a large area (a park) 
its $95 for 8 weeks, the session i think i might sign up for is the
Jan 5 - Feb 23 session, taught by Keith Staub 
the website is pretty.. plain. but i left them a message and just wondering what questions i should ask when they call me back

thanks


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi - I know people who have gone there and were very happy plus it is or was in Tropical Park. I went to one session with a friend and her rescued GSD. She used to do Schutzhund and Ring Sport and is quite particular and liked the classes and believe me, if she did not, she would have said something.

There were a lot of dogs there. I did not like the type of lead they were using but it was pretty basic obedience and the people were very nice. 
Canine Counselors has a Sat. a.m. group class at South Miami High School.

I also saw a group class at Petco on 62nd and US1. 

You could ask them how many dogs in a group and how they will divide up the group, i.e., large/small dogs, etc. 
Also, there are agibility classes there too, I believe. This was all some time ago when my friend as going so things may have changed.

ML


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

its still at tropical park








they give u a lead/collar when u sign up. i guess its so everyone has the same one 

ill ask about the amount of dogs in the group..id like some individual attention even if its in a group


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

This is who trained our dogs in Broward County.

http://www.championdogtraining.com/CDT/Bio.html

http://www.quintexproductions.com/Cloud%20Video.html


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I met the owner of championdogtraining. Mike is a very trustable wonderful person. He is a retired police K-9 trainer. He is very good, I strongly recommend him. GL


----------

